# 1/24 Hanomag K55



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Totally inspired by Matt's thread on using tractors as a cargo (see: http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/8/postid/98928/view/topic/Default.aspx) I've decided to use an old tractor as cargo as well.

After surfing arround the net I've found this 1:24 scale Hanomag K55 tractor from Wiking on an auctionsite. Very nice detail!



















The top is removable:











I thought 1/24 came close enough, but the tractor looks a bit tiny and lost on the car. Perhaps a shorter car will look bether?




















Off course the model will not stay this ultra bright plastic red. It's gonna be resprayed, details painted in the right colors, perhaps a bit weathering also (project number....).

Here's a prototype picture I found on the web that I'll use as reference. Note the different seats; maybe I change the seat on the model also.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Paulus-
Nice model, I am assuming it is from Wiking's earlier days when they made many promotional (and now VERY collectable) large scale models for VW, or is it newer?

Also, here in the US, many older crawler tractors are small and I would imagine the same would hold true here, so even though it is smaller in scale, I would not worry about smaller in size. With some scale wood to hold it in place, it will look fine.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Thanks Spule 4. 
I've left the tractor standing on the car this afternoon, looking at it and I'm getting used to the look of it. It wasn't a big vehicle indeed, so I guess, like you said, it willl look fine. 
Also, I made a mistake; it's 1:25 instead of 1:24 (just a slight difference). 

About the model, I don't think it's very rare. I believe it's a newer as the VW promo's you recall because the Wiking internetsite and email are mentioned on the box. The productnumber is: 8740244. As far as I could find information about the model it was a limited production run (but what's not?). I've found some advertisements on different auctionsites and shop; prices vary between 10 to 30 euro (I've got mine for 10 euro + P&P!!!).


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 
Martin M. describes here, how to Americanisize the tiny Wiking crawler http://www.buntbahn.de/modellbau/viewtopic.php?p=267418&highlight=hanomag#267418

I think they were offered in the early Nineties as a limied edition, but at the moment they come up popping everywere. 

Have Fun

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks about like a olde style D2 or D3 Cat...minus the blade, of course.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Paulus,

Here's just a thought about that seat: note that there's been a bit of sheet metal changing done. Could it be that's not an original seat on the one in the picture?

Les


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Hi Les! Thanks for the reply. 
Yes, I also think the seat on the picture is not original but installed afterwards. I've decided to leave the single seat on the model in place. It has it charms also  
I've sprayed the tractor over last week and weathered it a bit. Now working on the details. Pictures are following soon!


----------

